# سؤال حول الفورمالين أو الفورمول ديهابد



## ياسر العتال (1 يونيو 2010)

*سؤال حول الفورمالين أو الفورمول ديهايد*

إخوتي الإعزاء خيركم من تعلم وعلم 
سؤالي هو ما هي المادة التي تغنينا عن القورمول ديهايد وبإمكانها أن تعطينا نفس المفعول ؟؟
أوما هي المواد التي يمكننا مزجها مع الفورمول ديهاد وبإمكانها تخفيف رائحة الفورمول المزعجة 
وشكرا لكم جميعا​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ما هو الهدف من استخدام او في اي عملية يستخدم الفورمالديهايد للتمكن من محاولة وضع البديل
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## ياسر العتال (2 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز نبيل عواد الغباري المحترم 
تحية طيبة وبعد ...
يستخدم الفورمول ديهايد حاليا بمعظم مواد التجميل ويوضع بمادة تسمى الكيراتين توضع على الشعر ويتم التنشيف قليلا بالسيشوار ثم يملس الشعر بالمكوى الخاص له .
وعند التمليس يتفاعل الفورمول ديهايد مع الشعر فيجعله مالسا لمدة 6 أشهر على الأقل ( لكن عند التمليس وتعرضه لحرارة قوية يتبخر الفورمول وتظهر منه رائحة قاتلة تدمع العيون وتسبب بحريق بالزلعوم وغيره .......
فإنني أريد مادة مماثلة له دون روائح أو دموع ........... 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamedddddd (3 يونيو 2010)

*يا جماعة عايز اي حد يدلني اذاي احفظ الصابون بغير الفورمالين لان ريحته كريهه افسدت الصابون اللي عملته او اذا كان هناك معايير للفورمالين تحد من رائحته... ساعدوني*​


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (3 يونيو 2010)

mohamedddddd قال:


> *يا جماعة عايز اي حد يدلني اذاي احفظ الصابون بغير الفورمالين لان ريحته كريهه افسدت الصابون اللي عملته او اذا كان هناك معايير للفورمالين تحد من رائحته... ساعدوني*​


ممكن تكون النسبة اللى بتحطها كتير 
جرب تخفض نسبتها وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mohamedddddd (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته . شكرا يا أخ محمد علي رديك السريع . انا استعملت 30 جرام لبرميل 125 كيلو حقيقي انا في مشكله هل هذه كميه كبيرة ؟؟؟؟ ماذا ترشدني ان افعل. ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (3 يونيو 2010)

mohamedddddd قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته . شكرا يا أخ محمد علي رديك السريع . انا استعملت 30 جرام لبرميل 125 كيلو حقيقي انا في مشكله هل هذه كميه كبيرة ؟؟؟؟ ماذا ترشدني ان افعل. ولكم جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم اخى الكريم طب انت جربت تضع نصف النسبة اللى بتضعها فى الفورميلا وبالنسبة للفورمالين هل هو من النوع الجيد وانا فى انتظار ردك


----------



## ياسر العتال (3 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز 30غرام لبرميل 125 كيلو يعني حوالي ربع غرام للكيلو الواحد 
نسبة كتير قليلة بإعتقادي المشكلة بالعطر ( هل عطرت الصابون؟؟؟ )


----------



## mohamedddddd (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . اولا انا بشكرهم جدا جدا لتجاوبكم معايا والاحساس بالمشكلة بتاعتي , ثانيا : مشطور الاستاذ محمد علي تعبك معايا بس انا مفهمتش بصراحة ايه هي الفورميلا وبالنسبة للفورمالين هو حديث الانتاج ... و مشكور الاستاذ ياسر ايضا و بالنسبه للرائحه انا وضعت من نوع مكتوب عليه ليمون بريل سعر الكيلو منه 140 جنيه ... واليوم انا لاحظت العبوات بتتنفخ وكان بها عمليه تخمر مع انه عملت الخلطه قبل كده من غير فورمالين لم يحدث هذا ولكني وضعتها لضرورة الصلاحيه .. فمعلش ارجو المساعده واامل ان لا افسد برميل اخر . ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (4 يونيو 2010)

mohamedddddd قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . اولا انا بشكرهم جدا جدا لتجاوبكم معايا والاحساس بالمشكلة بتاعتي , ثانيا : مشطور الاستاذ محمد علي تعبك معايا بس انا مفهمتش بصراحة ايه هي الفورميلا وبالنسبة للفورمالين هو حديث الانتاج ... و مشكور الاستاذ ياسر ايضا و بالنسبه للرائحه انا وضعت من نوع مكتوب عليه ليمون بريل سعر الكيلو منه 140 جنيه ... واليوم انا لاحظت العبوات بتتنفخ وكان بها عمليه تخمر مع انه عملت الخلطه قبل كده من غير فورمالين لم يحدث هذا ولكني وضعتها لضرورة الصلاحيه .. فمعلش ارجو المساعده واامل ان لا افسد برميل اخر . ولكم جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم
الفورميلا يعنى التركيبة اخى محمد وانت اكيد عندك حاجة غلط فى التركيبة !!
فهل انت لما بتضع الفورمالين بيحصل كدة؟؟؟ و لما بتلغيه ايه اللى بيحصل؟؟
وفى انتظار ردك


----------



## mohamedddddd (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . استاذ محمد حسن شكرا لاهتمامك بالموضوع وصدقني ده يكفيني حتي لو ماوصلتش لنتيجه .... انا هاقولك انا خلطت اذاي وانت تحكم في الامر .. وضعت 85 كيلو ماء ووضعت بها 125 جرام ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديو ثم 11 كيلو سلفونيك وخلط نص ساعه ثم اضفت الصودا حتي المعادله ثم التراي ثم 4 كيلو التكسابون ثم الكمبلان ثم التايلوز 120 جرام ثم البولي مذاب قبليها ب 12 ساعه ثم 400 جرام ملح ثم 200 جرام سلفات الصويوم ووضعت الرائحة ثم اللون ثم الفورمالين .. كانت النتيجه كويسة بس بعد التعبئه بيومين حصل اللي حصل وريحة الفورمالين انتشرت بطريقه غريبه لكن المحلول متجانس تمام ولم يحدث له شئ الا موضوع الريحه ... وشكرا مرة ثانية .. والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## mohamedddddd (4 يونيو 2010)

ونسيت اقولك اني حطيت ملح ليمون 250 جرام وظبطت المعادله بعد الملح 
وبالمناسبه انا عملت الخلطه بكميه قليله من شهر لم استخدم فيها الفورمالين فقط استخدمت ملح الليمون والي الان لم تفسد الكمية فهل ملح الليمون يكفي لحفظ الصابون لمده طويله ؟؟؟؟ ام


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى محمد انا سالتلك الاخ الكريم نبيل عواد الغبارى وهو قالى::
انه لا يحتاج لاكثر من تركيز 10 جزء لكل مليون وبامكانه رفع درجة الحموضة لتكون بين 7.5 و 8 تفاديا لتلف الصابون .
وياريت لو فى اى توضيح انا باذن الله هساعدك 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (4 يونيو 2010)

الاخ محمد بالنسبة لملح الليمون كمادة حافظة فانا هسالك عليها ايضا ولو قدرت اجبلك حاجة بديلة عنها هقولك وباذن الله ربنا يكرمك وتحقق غرضك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mohamedddddd (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ محمد حسن حقيقي انا مش عارف اعبر عن شكري اذاي لما بفتح صفحة الملتقي والاقي رد منك علي تساؤلاتي واهتمامك بمشكلتي ادعيلي بس ان اتوفق في ماده حافظه كويسه .. انا مافهمتش يعني قد ايه الكميه اللي قال عليها الاخ نبيل ( 10 جزء لكل مليون ) .... والله يزيدك علم ويبارك ما عندك ويكثر من امثالك وان شاء الله اسمع عنك كل خير ................................... والف شكر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## العجمىى (5 يونيو 2010)

ملح الطعام وملح الليمون وايضا الخل من المواد الحافظة والفورمالين ولكن ان كنت عايز تضعه فقلل الكمية مثلا انا حسبتلك الكمية الموجود فى التركيبة بتاعت الاستاذ الفاضل المهندس المهدى بكر هو فى تركيبة الطن يضع 2 كيلو فورمالين يعنى لواحد كيلو يساوى 0.002 جرام وضرب فى الكمية الا انت عايزه وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يونيو 2010)

mohamedddddd قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ محمد حسن حقيقي انا مش عارف اعبر عن شكري اذاي لما بفتح صفحة الملتقي والاقي رد منك علي تساؤلاتي واهتمامك بمشكلتي ادعيلي بس ان اتوفق في ماده حافظه كويسه .. انا مافهمتش يعني قد ايه الكميه اللي قال عليها الاخ نبيل ( 10 جزء لكل مليون ) .... والله يزيدك علم ويبارك ما عندك ويكثر من امثالك وان شاء الله اسمع عنك كل خير ................................... والف شكر
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


السلام عليكم اخى محمد
النسبة صغيرة جدا جدا وتكاد تكون معدموة وانظر لرد اخونا العجمى فى الموضوع هتلاقى بيقولك ان النسبة صغيرة جدا وانا تحت امرك فى اى شيئ من الممكن اساعدك فيه
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mohamedddddd (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا بالنسبه للنسبه اللي حسبها الاخ العجمي هي 2 كيلو للطن يعني 2000 جرام لكل الف كيلو اذا 2 جرام لكل كيلو واعتقد ان دي نسبه كبيره خالص فياريت لو وصلت لنتائج اخري ارجو ان تبلغني بس عموما شكرا للمشاركه .. وطبعا شكر للاخ محمد .. كتب الله ذلك لكم في ميزان حسناتكم , والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يونيو 2010)

mohamedddddd قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا بالنسبه للنسبه اللي حسبها الاخ العجمي هي 2 كيلو للطن يعني 2000 جرام لكل الف كيلو اذا 2 جرام لكل كيلو واعتقد ان دي نسبه كبيره خالص فياريت لو وصلت لنتائج اخري ارجو ان تبلغني بس عموما شكرا للمشاركه .. وطبعا شكر للاخ محمد .. كتب الله ذلك لكم في ميزان حسناتكم , والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


 السلام عليكم اخى محمد
انت فهمت كلام اخونا العجمى خطئ هو يقصد ان نسبتها ضئيلة وليست 2 جرام ولكنه يقصد 2 من عشرة من الجرام يعنى 2 كيلو على الالف او الطن وعلى فكرة سبب مشكلتك اللى فى الصابون انا سالتلك عليها واتاكدت منها وهو زيادة نسبة الفورمالين
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mohamedddddd (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخ محمد
اسال الله ان تكون بكامل الصحة والعافية 
شكرا كتير علي توضيحك انا كنت افكر ان لكل طن صابون 2 كيلو جرام وعموما انا هاجرب الكميه الصغيره اللي قلتها يعني 20 جرام للطن أامل اني اكون فهمتك صح .... والله الموفق ... شكرا كتير ومعلش انا تعبتك معايا وانت لو احتجت اي حاجه مش تطلب مني تأمر علي طول ........ والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 يونيو 2010)

mohamedddddd قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخ محمد
> اسال الله ان تكون بكامل الصحة والعافية
> شكرا كتير علي توضيحك انا كنت افكر ان لكل طن صابون 2 كيلو جرام وعموما انا هاجرب الكميه الصغيره اللي قلتها يعني 20 جرام للطن أامل اني اكون فهمتك صح .... والله الموفق ... شكرا كتير ومعلش انا تعبتك معايا وانت لو احتجت اي حاجه مش تطلب مني تأمر علي طول ........ والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام اخة محمد انا الحمد لله تمام وجرب كدة وانا واثق فى الله ان الغلط اللى فى تركيبتك ناتج من كثرة نسبة الفورمالين واى شيئ اخر تريده انا فى خدمتك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 يونيو 2010)

الأخوة الكرام تحية طيبة أولا النسبة التى ذكرها الأخ محمد قليلة جدا جدا لأن النسبة التى ذكرها الأخ الكريم المهدى بكر والتى هى 2 كيلو للطن معناها بالنسبة للبرميل ال125 كيلوا هى 250 جرام وليس كما ذكرتم وهى النسبة التى أعمل بها ولا ينتج عنها أى روائح كريهة فكيف بالنسبة التى ذكرها أخانا الفاضل محمد وهى 30 جرام ربما يكون هناك خامة مغشوشة أنتجت هذه الرائحة الكريهة لذا يرجى مراجعة العمل مرة أخرى فى كميات قليلة للتجربة مع الحرص عند شراء الخامات والله الموفق


----------

